

Worse Than Failure: The Daily WTF (bad) code contest - kshahar
http://omg2.thedailywtf.com

======
kshahar
The announcement at The Daily WTF:
[http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Announcing-the-Olympiad-
of-M...](http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Announcing-the-Olympiad-of-Misguided-
Geeks-at-The-Daily-WTF--Part-2.aspx)

The grand prize is an Asus Transformer Prime tablet.

